# A couple of fursona ideas: Bull and Dragon



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

These are a couple of ideas I've had floating around in my head lately. First, my bull character. For some reason having a bull character appeals to me. I think it's the idea there's an awful lot of power behind such a character.

Name: Drel (Not sure what I was going for with this. I wanted something that wasn't obviously human/Western)
Species: Bull
Hair Colour: Dark Brown, Black facial/peripheral body hair.
Eye Colour: Green
Physique: fat, though showing signs of developing musculature. He's turning over a new leaf.
Age: Late twenties.

Drel's a big guy, but he's a little insecure. He's dissatisfied with how his life has turned out so far so he's trying to turn things around. Though shy, he's very kindhearted and thoughtful underneath, despite his gruff exterior suggesting otherwise.

Next, my dragon character.

Name: Drake (Just a name that popped into my head. Maybe not the most imaginative but it'll do for now.)
Species: Western Dragon
Scale Colour: Medium blue. Not too dark, not too light. Spines grey.
Eye Colour: Yellow
Physique: Lithe is probably the word I'd use. Relatively thin, but not a beanpole.

Drake's a cheerful guy: he's outgoing and open-minded, willing to try anything to the point of being a daredevil. He often rushes into things and doesn't stop to think of others as often as he should, but under it all he's a decent person.

So, yeah, some very rough strokes at this stage. What I'd really like to do is draw an illustration of these characters: if I'm going to create a character it might help to have a visual representation of one. But, yeah! My first fursonas! Woo!


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a good idea my friend.


----------



## shteev (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool, I like them. They're colourful and not total yiffy yiff yiffs if you catch my drift


----------



## Jonny (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to come up with characters that were a little more two-dimensional and realistic. I imagine Drel with a bit of a tummy on him, i.e. not ripped, because in my experience that's what a lot of guys have.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the first one especially.

It's always good to see furry characters that have a couple of flaws about them, and aren't OMG 110% PERFECT IN EVERY WAY like you normally see. It keeps them interesting as CHARACTERS instead of murry yiffy sex avatars.

Also, all this reminds me that I need to work on a description of my own fagsona sometime soon.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are good for first fursonas, I like them. :grin: Good luck on those drawings!


----------



## Namba (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the first one; never been a huge fan of scalies anyway, so there's a bit of bias there >_>


----------

